# Wireless Remote Recommendation for Canon 5D III and 580 EXIII



## neurorx (Sep 19, 2012)

I am looking for a wireless remote that will trigger the flash/shutter as well as do non-flash shutter activations including multiple shots and long exposures. Any recommendations and advice would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

